# Acreation models 1/350 NX-01 decals?



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

Curious of anyone has bought and applied any of these:

http://www.acreationmodels.com/decals.asp

I just received a set for the 1/35O NX-01 and was going to give them a try once I get the NX assembled. Seems like a lot of real-estate to cover and some nasty compound curves though...


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

Started decalling the NX01 with the Acreation Models set. I was skeptical at first but it actually looks pretty good. Gave it a coat of Future then did some practice with some decals I printed myself before applying the Acreation Models ones.










I'm on the fence about applying microset first or just water (with a drop of detergent). Seems like you get more airbubbles with microset and it's harder to position the decals (and it smells bad). Microsol was applied after a few minutes.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Use the two part Micro system,you will get great results.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

falcon49xxx said:


> Use the two part Micro system,you will get great results.


He IS using the two part micro system...


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Personally I avoid using Microset on Future, for me it always attacked the Future.... Personally I had better luck using Metalizer Sealer as the base coat for decals, but again that's just me....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Every decal set can be different. I use the Micro-Set system too.

Every situation can be different, sometimes a little saliva under the decal helps position it. He hasn't stated if he is having trouble yet or what kind. But Like Falcon, I try the micro systen first.

Steve


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

I've finished most of the top of the saucer. I'll add a picture tonite. 

I used microset only on a couple of sections where there were raised details. Water seemed to give me more control over placement and left the decals mobile for longer than using microset. 

Since there is such a lot of real-estate to cover and the decals need to be cut into smaller sections I got into a rhythm of soaking one decal, trimming the next one then dropping it in water while positioning the previous. After 4 or 5 were placed I finetuned the positions and blotted an entire segment then coated with microsol. The decal edges are barely perceptible when dry. I have about 4 or 5 airbubbles to pop and recoat with microsol but overall I'm calling it a success.

Saucer bottom might be a bit more difficult since it has more nooks and crannies than the top though.


----------



## b26354 (Apr 11, 2007)

top mostly done:


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

That looks really nice! I like the subtle color changes from panel to panel. I would be difficult to replicate, and take lots of time if you had to paint this effect. Looks great! So these are the Acreation decals or your own?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

They look great!!

I was debating about getting thier set for the Enterprise E. But seeing some of their stuff used and how they look down on yours might just have changed my mind about them. As for applying decals I first use the micro-gloss and to apply my decals I just use water with some weldbond (it's a polyphilatic type of white glue) added to it and then use the Micro-sol after.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Does anyone here have a set of these in their stash that they would part with? I've been looking for some time now. 
Thanks, K


----------

